# What can your dog do? Show it off here!



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

What commands/work/manners/traits/ Etc. Can your k-9 pal pull off? Share!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Our 6 yr old Molly can:

Read people very well - Friday I took her to work, normally she is very protective of my office area. When my husband arrived I let her out off leash in the common area. There was an older man there cleaning up, doing maintenance to the business property we rent. Molly did not react to him, not even when he was right next to the stairs to our office. I asked my husband, "who was that man?", he replied, " a helper for our landlord. He is an ex-priest who married the mother of our Buddhist business neighbor - a very peaceful and spiritual man. Yes, Molly could tell. She also barks like crazy at people who hate GSDs.

An excellent "down" stay.

Will help carry small packages of groceries or whatever I bring home into the house from the car.

Be very gentle with our cats and loves to walk with them, she is a herder and will wait for them if they lag behind. Also is a good support animal when the cats have to go to the vet. Molly stays with them, without interfering with the vet exam.

She leads us with her leash (will ask to put it in her mouth) so we know what she wants when we are out and about.

Overall has a great vocabulary.

Enjoys scenting and nosework and protection. (all typical, good GSD traits)

And lastly, can be very goofy, another GSD trait I've seen.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Annoy the .... out of me, be pushy and press back..

She's 1 year old :wink2:

Actually, she's got a pretty good focused heel for her age.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She can do this: 




Halo, racing 2nd on a team of 4 dogs in flyball, last weekend. She earned enough points at this tournament to move up to the #19 ranked GSD of all time in North America.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

When Samson wants to go for a walk he touches my jacket with his nose,then his leash,puts one of my shoes in front of the door,then pokes at the door knob.Hint,hint.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mine are miracle workers... They can make a bad day a good day, they read my moods and know how to comfort or be comical, they are my protectors and loyalty to a fault... 

Ohhh, and they are certified SAR dogs and save other people's lives


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

this.
I call it his meerkat pose.
took him 2yrs to learn it, now it's his default for everything.
dork.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Love the meerkat pose! Adorable!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've gotten locked out of the house more then once because of a ball by the door--Midnite has mastered moving the ball so I can get in.

I took that and taught him how to pick up the toys in the yard as I mow. He comes outside and I point as I go and he removes. Saves me from getting on and off the mower 50 times. 

Tannor my golden has mastered toad patrol. It's serious business for him and no toad goes unfound.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Place on a horse


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Place on a horse


Wow that's impressive! Beautiful dobie.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> When Samson wants to go for a walk he touches my jacket with his nose,then his leash,puts one of my shoes in front of the door,then pokes at the door knob.Hint,hint.


So cool, yet so cute!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffon is a self-appointed Cat Nurse. 

When Voodoo, one of my cats, got into a scrape and had bite wounds under around his neck/chin area, he would NOT allow me to examine him or clean him up. I thought it would be a job for a vet, but Gryffon stepped in and took over. 

Everytime he came across Voodoo, Gryffon would hold him down with his paws and lick the wound clean. Cat complained and squirmed, but allowed Gryffon to tend to him. After several cleaning sessions over a few days, Gryffon went to check on Voodoo, held him down with one paw, very systematically sniffed him over, then released him. Wounds were healing up nicely and did not require any more cleaning sessions - job done and over with!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Place on a horse


Awesome!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Although Sonny isn't a service dog, when he was about a year old I had to have revision surgery on my replaced hip. I anticipated being alone at times so 2weeks before surgery I trained him to pick things up for me. The most important being crutches.

I was on strict non weight bearing orders for 6weeks. I lost count how many times my boy heard a crutch drop and came running.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I just want to mention as most recent- Max can pick up our moods instantly. We were all watching the paranormal and was coming to creepy part we were all pretty scared and creeped out watching the tv. Max comes into the room this very second and sees all of us and becomes very aware of our frightened state and he is now real intensely watching the tv -standing high on alert just intensely focused at the tv. The pizza guy knocked on the door sending us all in a reactive state- lol!


----------

